# Green Hair Algae - Solutions?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

*Tank Specs*
10g
Aqua Clear 20 Filter
DIY CO2 (yeast)
36w 6700k AH Supply lighting

*Plants*
Java Moss
Java Fern
Taiwan Moss
Rotala Indica
Cardinal Plant
Riccia
Moneywort

*Fish/Inverts*
12 Guppy Fry
10 or so Red Cherry Shrimp
MTS
Ramshorns

*Ferts*
1mL Excel every other day
1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week
1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week

Nothing has changed over the past few weeks other than the addition of RCS and that one Cardinal plant. This just appeared over the past two days. Mainly on the floating Java Ferns and Riccia. 99% sure it is green hair algae (search the forums and found pictures). I heard that increased CO2 levels and....shoot....I think nitrates was the solution. Correct? Should I up my Excel dosage and treat the algae directly?

I'd like to get pictures but I left the macro lenses at my parents house.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

For me getting the CO2 solid and being consistent with fertilizers (including traces) coupled with manual removal with a toothbrush (think spaghetti) was all it took. I kicked it out about 8 weeks ago and I've been gone for three weeks now and the pictures my wife has sent me don't show it coming back. She's been fertilizing for me daily (except the two days she was camping with the kids).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Ooo a tooth brush! Didn't think of using that. I need a new one anyways....Guess there are uses for old toothbrushes.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Make sure you've got all the toothpaste out of it if you use an old one!


----------

